# Berdan Primers



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

So I have a bunch of M2 Ball Garand brass Id like to reload. The problem Ive run into(well 1 of the problems I've run into) is that it isnt boxer primed. Its Berdan primed. Which to a lot of people means it's a scrap. Anywho, I've mastered depriming and decrimping the brass. Now I'm ready to experiment with repriming them. Here's my hang up. Where in the world do you get Berdan 30-06 primers? Nobody seem to have them. Im hoping one of my fellow OGF reloaders may be able to lead me in the right direction. Or thought one of you may even have a little advice for me in dealing with these surplus cartridges.
All thoughts appreciated.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Rod-Man said:


> So I have a bunch of M2 Ball Garand brass Id like to reload. The problem Ive run into(well 1 of the problems I've run into) is that it isnt boxer primed. Its Berdan primed. Which to a lot of people means it's a scrap. Anywho, I've mastered depriming and decrimping the brass. Now I'm ready to experiment with repriming them. Here's my hang up. Where in the world do you get Berdan 30-06 primers? Nobody seem to have them. Im hoping one of my fellow OGF reloaders may be able to lead me in the right direction. Or thought one of you may even have a little advice for me in dealing with these surplus cartridges.
> All thoughts appreciated.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Have you thought about swagging the primer pockets and using large rifle primers?


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Im open to doing that. I havent compared the size of the Berdan and large boxer primers. I was assuming the berdan was larger. I dont know that for sure. So I would probably need to knock out the anvil and drill a new port wouldnt you say? Is this something you've done?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/23432


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Berdan large rifle primers are .217" in diameter compared to Boxer large rifle primers measuring .210" in diameter.

I seem to remember either reading about, or seeing a youtube video, about someone converting Berdan primed brass to Boxer primers. I believe they did drill out the anvil and form a flash hole. You would probably have to crimp the boxer primers in the larger primer pockets to attempt to hold the boxer primers tight.

Now I am as frugal as the next guy but I value my eyeballs and forehead too much to put them near a potential brass fragmentation grenade behind a .30-06 receiver with cobbled together reloads. I would scrap the Berdan brass and buy some once fired, or even new, Boxer brass.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Fantastic lead. Thank you sir. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

You know, scraping the Berdan brass is becoming a reoccurring bit of advice. There must be something to it. I've been trying to avoid it but maybe I just need to let it go. Seem to be very well made. What a shame...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you choose to experiment, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Huntinbull said:


> If you choose to experiment, let us know how it turns out.


Sure will.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

If this ammo was make before around 1955 there is a good chance it was corrosive ammo, if it was I would definitively scrap it, how much brass are you looking for.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you pay for shipping I'll send you as much Boxer primed brass that will fit ina small flat rate box
Contact me if interested


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

fireline said:


> If this ammo was make before around 1955 there is a good chance it was corrosive ammo, if it was I would definitively scrap it, how much brass are you looking for.


I think the brass I have is corrosive. Im sure atleast some of it is. Im giving it to a gentleman who has experience with Berdan brass.
I could probably get by with 500 or so. Maybe more. Do you have a good lead for me?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Orlando said:


> If you pay for shipping I'll send you as much Boxer primed brass that will fit ina small flat rate box
> Contact me if interested


I sent you a pm Orlando. Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

